

Show HN: I made a commit time histogram of 504,015 github repositories - Swizec
http://nightowls.swizec.com/histogram/hours?op-repost

======
jstanley
"It means programmers do not work at night. Well, some do, there's more than
5,000,000 commits at midnight ... In general they like afternoons and
evenings."

Nope. People live and work from all over the world, not just in America.

